# Intel Core I9 10900K or AMD 9 5900x



## Tchem (Aug 10, 2022)

Hi everyone,

I'm building my computer for production and I'm in doubt between buying an intel or an AMD processor. Being the Intel core i9 10900k or AMD 9 AMD 9 5900x. 
My only doubt is about which of the two processors would have the best performance for this function.


----------



## Loerpert (Aug 10, 2022)

5900X would be my choice. Faster + more cores = win!


----------



## Loerpert (Aug 10, 2022)

Sorry I read 10700k. 10900k is a little bit better on single core performance I believe.


----------



## cedricm (Aug 11, 2022)

AMD all the way, unless you get a super duper deal of the century on Intel. 
I would have hesitated with Intel gen 12, but not gen 10.


----------



## Alex84 (Aug 11, 2022)

I have an Intel i3 12100.

https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i9-10900K-vs-Intel-Core-i3-12100/4071vs4126It has only 4 cores, but you can see , it has higher Singlecore Performance.
Also Gen 12 has HT (Hyperthreading) enabled under I7 too.


----------



## d.healey (Aug 11, 2022)

Alex84 said:


> Also Gen 12 has HT (Hyperthreading) enabled under I7 too.


So does 10th gen



Tchem said:


> Intel core i9 10900k or AMD 9 AMD 9 5900x.


Out of these two I'd go for the AMD. But I wouldn't get either of these. I'd get a 12th Gen Intel or wait for 13th Gen which is coming soon.


----------



## parapentep70 (Aug 11, 2022)

What's the use of buying a 12 or 16 core CPU and consider so important what you could do if limited to use a single core? Either you need the extra cores for performance or not. 

Single core performance is not guaranteed even for certain "star core" when the other cores are operating at full load. In fact when you load all cores, single core performance in the best core is reduced due to voltage drops and high temperature.

So if someone plays certain game limited to 4 cores, get the CPU with fastest 4 core performance (possibly more than 4 core but sure not a xeon or threadripper). But if your OS and DAW can efficiently manage true multicore, focus on multi-core performance.

Which professional renders with Blender or Cinebench with a server... limited to a single core?


----------



## jblongz (Aug 11, 2022)

I vouch for 5900x with an X570 board. Go with AIO water cooling or get a decent Noctua fan to get the best performance.


----------



## Alex84 (Aug 11, 2022)

But in DAW many processes are limited to a single core.
Of course they can be distributed to different cores parallel, but the Singlethreadperformance ist important.
Actually i mentioned it to show the difference between Gen 10 and Gen 12 Intel.














How to Choose a Killer CPU for Audio Production


Will your DAW benefit from more cores or a higher clock speed? Read on to find out!




www.opus101proaudio.com


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 11, 2022)

I'd take whichever one wastes less energy. In my case that tipped the needle towards AMD, but I don't know this specific intel model to compare. I'm very happy with my Ryzen 9 5900x, but I have to admit I'm not very picky with CPUs.


----------



## Ju'z Music (Aug 11, 2022)

it all depends for the use, I'll say the cheapest. Both are good by the way


----------



## parapentep70 (Aug 11, 2022)

Alex84 said:


> But in DAW many processes are limited to a single core....


That's the key. _MANY_.

Typically more than 4 or 6 or 8. So unless you run an especially bad-behaved Reaktor track in addition to very few additional tracks barely loading the system, single core performance is not relevant.

This might be true for someone playing Massive X live (just 1 major thread). At the moment someone works on 6 or 7 kontakt tracks, load is distributed among cores.

When I want to push things to their limits (I once needed ~120 tracks, all of them almost equally active because it was a VR project with 6 coherent listening areas), all my cores seemed to have the exact same load. Which is the only way to push CPU load beyond 80% without clicks.

By the way, in my system I measured the small gain by using hyperthreading (which helps in an even better redistribution of load among the cores).

I am assuming that in 2022 there is no DAW+Operating system combination that tries to assign all heavy audio tasks to a single core! 

Anyway what I said remains true. If any particular DAW + operating system + use case depends so much on single core performance (which I doubt), then there is no need for more than 4 cores.

If you need 8 or 12 or 16 or 32 cores, then it is not relevant that if you did not need, then 1 thread might be theoretically faster when running benchmarks.

This without mentioning that distribution of load among threads / cores could (and actually does!) degrade performance when some cores are much higher performance than others and with different instruction sets!

Not all DAWS can assign the power-hungry Reaktor or Massive-X track to the performance core. When the operating system detects these processes are more critical, it is too late (click!).


----------



## Alex84 (Aug 11, 2022)

i do not want do discuss it, but let me tell you, you are missing the point.
I never said, that all is running on a single core.
What you say is wrong, single core performancece does not matter is just plain wrong.
The assumption that it is more important than multicore performance was never made here.
So i do not get what you are arguing against.

Actually, Steinberg has updated now the Specs (they recommended higer frequency, lower count before in genereal):

Low latency focussed operation
Choose a processor with a high base frequency and higher thermal design power to take advantage of a stable clock rate
Many channels and plug-ins (less priority on low latencies)
Use a processor model with many logical cores. However, note that more than 32 logical cores (multithreading-capable processor with 16 physical cores + 16 "virtual" cores) do not offer a significant additional benefit.



https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/en-us/articles/206929270



I also refer Single Core Performance, as a maximum for each logical processor, so unless there is a hybrid architecture, you can compare processors roughly.


----------



## jblongz (Aug 11, 2022)

5900x, plenty of cores, high single core speed, easily overclocked if necessary, lower power usage than Intel for same. performance. Does that settle it already?


----------



## Pictus (Aug 11, 2022)

Tchem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm building my computer for production and I'm in doubt between buying an intel or an AMD processor. Being the Intel core i9 10900k or AMD 9 AMD 9 5900x.
> My only doubt is about which of the two processors would have the best performance for this function.



This will give an idea about the CPU performance





DAWbench 2021 Suite - Intel 12th Gen Results.


DAWbench Suite - AMD 7000 and 13th Gen Intel results https://gearspace.com/board/showpost.php?p=16229111&postcount=934 The new CPUs are factory overclocked, by tweaking we can reduce the max wattage and use air cooler. Intel Core i9-13900K vs. AMD Ryzen 9 7950X at 125W and 65W...




vi-control.net





I can help with the parts, tell-me how much, country and drive size.




__





Is i7-11700 a good processor for music production?


Hello everyone, I'm about to buy a new computer and I have an offer for a destkop computer with a i7-11700 processor (and also 32 GB ram). I wonder if you already heard about this processor? Would you think it's a good piece for music production? Thanks a lot and cheers




vi-control.net





But new/faster CPUs are almost here...








AMD Zen 4 Ryzen 7000 Specs, Release Date, Benchmarks, Price Listings


The five fives: DDR5, PCIe 5.0, 5nm, AM5, and 5.7 GHz




www.tomshardware.com












Intel 13th-Gen Raptor Lake Specs, Release Date, Benchmarks, and More


More cores, cache, and higher frequencies




www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Vokes (Aug 11, 2022)

What will you guys choose if you had to decide between Ryzen 5600x vs Ryzen 3900x?


----------



## Pictus (Aug 11, 2022)

Neither...
Get a AMD Ryzen 7 5700G, it has a built-in GPU, so you not have to buy a GPU card.


----------



## Vokes (Aug 11, 2022)

Pictus said:


> Neither...
> Get a AMD Ryzen 7 5700G, it has a built-in GPU, so you not have to buy a GPU card.


I already have GTX 1050 2gb


----------



## Pictus (Aug 11, 2022)

Then get the 5800X


----------



## Vokes (Aug 11, 2022)

Pictus said:


> Then get the 5800X


PS, do you expect prices to go down for Ryzen 5 series and Intel 12 series after the release of Ryzen 7th gen and Intel 13th gen?
If that's the case I might wait for a 5900x


----------



## Pictus (Aug 11, 2022)

Yes, prices will go down.


----------



## Loerpert (Aug 11, 2022)

Vokes said:


> PS, do you expect prices to go down for Ryzen 5 series and Intel 12 series after the release of Ryzen 7th gen and Intel 13th gen?
> If that's the case I might wait for a 5900x


Most likely yes, but maybe not by a huge margin.


----------



## Loerpert (Aug 11, 2022)

This is the pricing history for the 3900X, so maybe it's not really worth the wait.


----------



## Vokes (Aug 12, 2022)

Wow, i5 12600k better than 5900x on Geekbench?
I5 13600k probably will be a BEAST CPU, if it will be worth around 300$ it will be a no brainer.
What you guys think?


----------



## Pictus (Aug 12, 2022)

The 13600k looks VERY promising! 
I would wait...


----------

